# ViP222 remote problem



## mtbobs (Dec 30, 2008)

I upgraded to the 222 and have had the service technician out twice. They put a new receiver in today as the remote (HD remote1) went out and 15 minutes after he left the remote went out again. I can't even change the channels using the up and down buttons on the receiver. The non HD remote works. Previously, I had the 322 and they had to come out three times and replaced three receivers before I got one that worked, but I then decided to upgrade to HD. The technicians know my address by heart and between the two receivers, they have been out 7 times to repair the receivers. For years I had the plain single tuner receiver and didn't have any problems. I guess I should have kept it and not upgraded.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

It could very well be interference, believe it or not. i could give you a list of things to check for but if you just call in we will go through that with you. It's highly unlikely in my experience for it to be the remote or rcvr, especially with the techs coming out and the rcvrs not being shipped to you.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

IR remote interference from flat-panel TVs is very, very common. Both plasma and LCDs emit a lot of IR, especially in the first 10 minutes or so after they come on. You could Google "remote control interference" and get thousands of pages on the subject.

To see if this is the issue, try moving the receiver or putting something in between the receiver and TV to block any light coming from the TV, then try the remote. If it works, then your TV is the issue, and you'll need to come up with a way to isolate the TV and the receiver.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

Do you by chance have a Sony Bravia TV? These seem to be the worst offenders. One (just one) of the *several* problems we had during a full year of fighting with a 222 turned out to be caused by IR interference. That didn't excuse the other issues, however. It didn't take long for us to figure out the 222 was junk

.


----------



## cobalt87 (Mar 29, 2009)

mtbobs said:


> I upgraded to the 222 and have had the service technician out twice. They put a new receiver in today as the remote (HD remote1) went out and 15 minutes after he left the remote went out again. I can't even change the channels using the up and down buttons on the receiver. The non HD remote works. Previously, I had the 322 and they had to come out three times and replaced three receivers before I got one that worked, but I then decided to upgrade to HD. The technicians know my address by heart and between the two receivers, they have been out 7 times to repair the receivers. For years I had the plain single tuner receiver and didn't have any problems. I guess I should have kept it and not upgraded.


 I also had the old reiciever for years , no problem..Switched to the VIP 222k , worked for a couple days before "locking up". tried everything. DID FIND THAT HOLDING THE REMOTE TO THE FRONT IR WINDOW WOULD UNLOCK IT , temporarily...... Dealer tech came out and put in new reiciever and new remotes, lasted a couple days again. Same problem..I have a 46 in. Samsung LCD. Now trying different things after reading these threads. Mine never bothers on startup however. Usually gets worse the longer the TV is on...go figure??


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

I am having the same issue as of a couple of days ago.


----------

